
The Next Web Is Just Around The Corner (The Conference, That Is) - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/05/the-next-web-is-just-around-the-corner-the-conference-that-is/
======
delano
There's a link in the TC article with a 20% discount to the full conference
pass (€600 instead of €750). It doesn't apply to the single-day passes.

But even with the discount, I'm still on the fence. Maybe I might just go for
the drinks.

